# Resolved: 2 English Lop Rabbits need home or going to SPCA (Sacramento, CA)



## Happi Bun (Aug 20, 2012)

Their owner moved across the country and couldn't bring them with her. The person who has been caring for them cannot any longer. They need more attention than they are getting. One male, one female. Neither are fixed, nor are they bonded. Both are young, around 1 year. The male is brown and white, the female is reddish brown. Both are very sweet rabbits and litter box trained!! In good health too. Come with cages and supplies.

**Again, they are not bonded so they do NOT need to go to the same home**

Sadly, their current caregiver will be taking them to the SPCA if someone cannot take them within this week. All rabbit rescues are at full capacity. The SPCA is full too, so there is the risk of being euthanized. 

Transportation is possible depending on distance!

This is the male, his name is Krinkles







This is the female, her name is Rose


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you tried Randy Koga at Trinket's Memorial Rabbit Sanctuary? He may be able to help.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 20, 2012)

So far I've got them on Craigslist, Facebook, Bunspace, Rabbitsonline.net, sent a msg to Randy Koga at Trinket's Memorial Rabbit Sanctuary and to Harvest Home. There is a local rescue, Friends of Unwanted Rabbits, that says they would have no trouble adopting them out if they can find fosters.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 21, 2012)

Great news! Randy at Trinkets Memorial Rabbit Sanctuary is taking them. :bunnydance:

I'm transporting them to Modesto on Wednesday.


----------



## caustin4 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay! Although I'm a HUGE sucker for elops I would totally have taken them in. Make sure that the rescue explains the extra care elops need (with their ears and all) to any new owners. 

And if the rescue falls through let me know!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 21, 2012)

Wonderful! Randy is incredible and his buns have a very happy life while waiting for their forever families. I'm sure he will have no trouble finding great homes. He takes rabbits to the petstore every weekend to meet potential adopters and can really talk to them about the rabbit's needs.


----------

